# red (clip LED) on DSP1124p



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I went to bypass mode (flashing in/out button) and checked the levels before EQing. The Level bar was satisfactory only hit yellow mostly. But after EQ, sometimes the louder bass section in movies will hit the red region and I didn't even go loudest yet.

Is this bad, If I went to bypass mode again the bar is reading lower

For EQ filters I have a 4db gain at 22 hz and 5 db gain in 29 hz. is the only gain I have there


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

PoorSignal said:


> ...But after EQ, sometimes the louder bass section in movies will hit the red region and I didn't even go loudest yet. Is this bad,...


Red means clipping which isn't desirable if it happens a lot or you want to go louder.

Suggest changing the operating level switches on the BFD to +4dBu. That will enable it to handle higher levels without clipping.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the +5 filter is doing it to the output
I have the button pressed in I think that's the home setting as recommended.
I will decrease my input level and raise the output knob on the sub then use - negative filters in stead?


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, your filters are putting you over the top on the levels.

Since you have a gain knob on the sub then raising it and lowering the input level would work too. Shouldn't be a need to change the filters if they are only around 5dB etc.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I lowered the input by half dB and then re-equalized from scratch, this time I raised the volume of the sub knob from 11'o clock to 1-2 o clock to reach the top of the curve (about 81ish db). That way no need to use +5 filters and no surprises. I just use filters to bring down the curve, took 1 less filter too this time.

I noticed it doesn't take much to go between the yellow and red LEDs, it is about 1 DB or so. The BFD has seem to a bit of narrow operating range!? Does anyone know much beyond red before it clips?

If I turn the receiver trim way down I would need to turn way up on the sub amp, it's a no win.

so the 4db setting doesn't change the volume at all, it's just internal operating level? Why does the guide not recommend this setting?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Does anyone know much beyond red before it clips?


According to brucek’s bench test review, once the meter hits red the BFD clips with only 1/10 v additional signal in the 10 dBV setting. IOW, headroom above the clip LED is little to none. IMO, it’s better to leave some headroom in the signal input, maxing out at the top green LED, if that.




> If I turn the receiver trim way down I would need to turn way up on the sub amp, it's a no win.


Not sure why you would feel that way? As long as you can ultimately achieve the in-room sub levels you need, there’s no harm in reducing the signal downstream and turning up the sub gain.




> so the +4db setting doesn't change the volume at all, it's just internal operating level? Why does the guide not recommend this setting?


Because the 4 dBu setting increases the BFD’s noise levels dramatically. That’s not a big deal with subs, fortunately. Most home equipment doesn’t have enough output for the +4 dBu setting, which is about 20 dB higher than what home gear typically puts out. So, the -10 dBV setting is typically the most appropriate for home equipment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

PoorSignal said:


> Hi, I went to bypass mode (flashing in/out button) and checked the levels before EQing. The Level bar was satisfactory only hit yellow mostly. But after EQ, sometimes the louder bass section in movies will hit the red region and I didn't even go loudest yet.
> 
> Is this bad, If I went to bypass mode again the bar is reading lower
> 
> For EQ filters I have a 4db gain at 22 hz and 5 db gain in 29 hz. is the only gain I have there


You _are_ turning up your receiver to the loudest you'll ever listen (for me its 0.0), then setting the input level, right? If you're just setting it at a low volume then yes, you'll clip all the time.


----------

